# Importing E Liquid



## Charles03 (8/10/15)

Hey Guys,

Lately I've been craving some bombies nana cream and would do and pay anything to get my hands on some but I've come to realise that the only way I'm going to get my hands on some nana cream is by importing it from the US.

The problem is that I'm not sure about the rules & regulations regarding importing E-Liquid from the US and I can't seem to find any information regarding this topic, if anyone can help me out it would be much appreciated


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/10/15)

As a 100% 'nana Cream fan, I can say that you have 2 options, well 3. 
1. Go balls to the wall & Import the 'nana Cream & hope they do shipping to SA.
2. Look at MMM Budget Banana ( http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introducing-mikes-mega-mixes.t12865/
3. Try his Lime Party, it's a GREAT soury vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

I believe Budget Bananas from Mike's Mega Mixes is as close as dammit to Nana Cream - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/budget-bananas-mmm.t14059/. Available here.

If not, you can certainly import - at a cost. 

Find out if the USA supplier actually ship to South Africa. Many do not. If they do, normal online ordering process.
If you use normal USPS, you could wait a long time - mostly because of delays on our side. Best is some sort of courier service - expensive though.
Going through our customs is a lottery. They have yet to confiscate as far as I know, but what they charge varies wildly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Charles03 (8/10/15)

Thank you guys for the reply it's much appreciated, I'm going to give MMM a try and see how close it comes to nana cream.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/10/15)

Thanks @Andre, I was posting the first link and got a bit overzealous when entering, so it posted instead of just adding the link. I was looking to add the @AndreFerreira review that you linked to add to it.

@Charles03 , as Andre said, the costs can be a hit / miss assuming that they do ship to SA, and juices might get a free steep as a courtesy from SAPO to you if they do not use end-to-end courier services.
I said, I am a huge 'nana Cream fan, as I loved that soury twang, especially at lower watts. I tried Mike's Lime Party at the last Vape Meet, and simply cannot put it down since then. I rate the sourness tops, and the taste is still undecided between a cool Lime Cordial & rich Lime Milkshake as I get hints of both at different times. For me, the Lime is prominent and the pineapple is almost non-existent, but a friend gets more of the Pineapple. I smoked for 30 years, so my tastebuds are definitely not in mint condition any more.

I only had a small sample of the Budget Banana, but only as a top-up to a tank that had Lime Party in before, so the tank was not rinsed / rewicked. I cannot say that it is spot on at this stage, but it was good. I will definitely go through the rest of the 30ml I have steeping. (When @Mike heard I was a 'nana Cream fan, he replaced the 10ml in my order of samples from him with a 30ml, so I still owe him an opinion on that juice)

If you are worried about the order before doing a taste, I am in Rooihuiskraal, not too far from you. I'm sure I can get a sample of both to you without too much trouble.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Thanks for the awesome descriptions @Kuhlkatz 
Lime party sounds like my kind of vape. Sold me on that description of yours!
My MMM order is way way overdue...


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the awesome descriptions @Kuhlkatz
> Lime party sounds like my kind of vape. Sold me on that description of yours!
> My MMM order is way way overdue...


Someone described Lime Party as the same as that Sugus chew. I wholeheartedly concur.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

